# Went for a Lunch Ride...



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

So I went for a lunch ride on my cross bike at a local trail system close to work. It was pretty muddy out after all the rains we've had, and I was sloshing through the mud, having fun. I figured it was okay if I got a little muddy, I could just towel it off before going back to work. I took a new "trail" that turned out to be a super rooty and rocky riverbed, uphill and downhill... most of which I chose to walk. I got back on the trail and did an out and back, no biggie. I was feeling good. I was feeling frisky. I decided to try to hop a log.

This is where you should say, "Uh oh, vonteity... never try anything risky if you have to go back to work."

I get my front wheel up on the log and whiiiiish, it slides to the left, knocking me into a tree at the base of the log... sending me splashing into a pit of thick mud on the other side of the log. I won't go over my injuries... but let's just say that while my knee thankfully escaped punishment, my shin did not. Not only that, but I was also covered from shoulder to ankle on my right side with thick, goopy mud... that smells like duck sh*t.

Not having showers at work, I towelled off the mud as best I could, put on a good face and limped back to my desk.

I suck at cycling.


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

I really have to say that this is useless without pics of you, sitting muddy and bloody at your desk. 

What was the reaction when you walked in?


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

von you're killing me. my husband won't let me try cross because of all your stories. i'd tell you to stick to the road, but that won't help either.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

No reaction... no one even noticed there was a problem.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Well, if it makes your husband feel better, I've never broken anything in 'cross. Can't say the same for road racing... that landed me in the ICU.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Oh man, that sounds nasty. Nothing much you can do when the front wheel goes out on you. Ouch!


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

KenB said:


> I really have to say that this is useless without pics of you, sitting muddy and bloody at your desk.


I totally agree with KenB, pics should be mandatory in a post like this.



vonteity said:


> No reaction... no one even noticed there was a problem.


All they all mindless zombies? Or are they just used to it by now?!


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

yeah he knows that, but the pictures are very striking


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

eddy said:


> All they all mindless zombies? Or are they just used to it by now?!


Part used to it, but probably also partially because no one really saw me come in except the security guard... and he don't care. I live in cube farm land, and unless I was screaming and spurting blood, I doubt anyone would pop their head up over their cube wall.

I'm also really tough, so I wasn't limping too bad. 

Re the pictures: I don't know that bruises on top of bruises photograph very well.


----------

